# Best grinder to suit L1?



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Planning on upgrading this year to a better grinder to pair with my L1.

Running F83e ATM and it's fine,however at the finer end of grinding on some of the lighter roasts it's a bit variable the grind.

Budget is quite flexible ,however I would like to closer to 1k than 2k.

Also not bothered if it's new or not.

Suggestions appreciated


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

HG One does LI proud.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Under a grand but manual.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

single dose or not fussed ?

Change coffees alot ?

There are a ton of grinders ( conical and flat burr ) that will match the L1 , what taste they produce will be largely a subjective opinion ....

There isnt one best one full stop ....if you had a vote people would say a range of different grinders for example...it just some will shout louder than others

So first perhaps concentrate on what best suits for how you want to make coffee and then we can give some brands and makes from there...


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

If you aren't going for single dosing, I would suggest the E10 that David(dfk) has just bought, it should be surfacing soon.







Coat... Door.

I have the Nino which uses the same burrs, but apparently the E10 has cured the retention of the K10 and is cheaper and almost certainly has better servicing arrangements, if something should go wrong. Dave will confirm this probably.

The benefit of this type of grinder is speed... I reckon that the difference between the SJ (single dosed) and the Nino for two flatties, is 17 mins for the SJ and 4 mins for the Nino.

The L1 is a very capable machine, so if you are into "boffin quality" espresso, the HG1 must be a contender... Heavy going if you are old and feeble though!


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

The F83e is on demand and I must admit its a lot less fuss than my F5 was ,not that single dosing is too much of a chore.

Since getting the L1 been easier for me to load 200g into the F83e and use at will,my coffee intake has also gone up since getting the L1.

Since enjoying some lighter roasts recently it has highlighted how fine the grind needs to be to get the ratio correct on the L1.

So I would like to be able to enjoy lighter roasts .

My staple diet ATM is 2/3 flat whites a day and 2/3 double espressos .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you want to single dose then the e10 is a great grinder, been running some tests on single dosing with a lens hood hopper and 20 gram in gets 19.5 - 19.8 grams out. conicals seem to suit the l1 better than flats. the nino is option as well.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> if you want to single dose then the e10 is a great grinder, been running some tests on single dosing with a lens hood hopper and 20 gram in gets 19.5 - 19.8 grams out. conicals seem to suit the l1 better than flats. the nino is option as well.


Any in the pipeline ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm planning on going along the boffin quality route at some point this year - the LI and HG one combination gets such good press and the HG one surely prevents muscle waste as one gets older


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Personaly think the HG one is such a fantastic grinder, the only downside is the manual operation and the time it takes to produce a coffee .

i Think the adage of you get what you pay for applies to getting a great grinder , the more you spend it seems the better you get .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> .... and the HG one surely prevents muscle waste as one gets older


But not symmetrically


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Personaly think the HG one is such a fantastic grinder, the only downside is the manual operation and the time it takes to produce a coffee .
> 
> i Think the adage of you get what you pay for applies to getting a great grinder , the more you spend it seems the better you get .


 The impression that I have got is that if you aren't making coffee for many people (I'm usually single dosing for me), the HG one isn't that much slower.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> But not symmetrically


 If you're ambidextrous and alternate hands - would that work?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you accept what I am about to say, it may make you think. Coffee grinder selection should be a two phase decision. The first is to find a grinder that you are comfortable with operating, the second is to find a grinder that you are comfortable operating and enjoy the flavour profile it produces.

I found on the HG, that it produced a more acidic fruity taste than my old buds could stand. A Mythos the same. I prefer big conicals.

Point I am making is don't forget you have to drink what you produce!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Possibly- but aren't HG's right handed??


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> If you accept what I am about to say, it may make you think. Coffee grinder selection should be a two phase decision. The first is to find a grinder that you are comfortable with operating, the second is to find a grinder that you are comfortable operating and enjoy the flavour profile it produces.
> 
> I found on the HG, that it produced a more acidic fruity taste than my old buds could stand. A Mythos the same. I prefer big conicals.
> 
> Point I am making is don't forget you have to drink what you produce!


Thats a fair point,and like he L1 I'm looking to enjoy this next grinder for 2 years plus.

Reading up on the compaks they seem to get good press the e8 and the e10.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

stevogums said:


> Thats a fair point,and like he L1 I'm looking to enjoy this next grinder for 2 years plus.
> 
> Reading up on the compaks they seem to get good press the e8 and the e10.


Drop foundryroasters or Callum t a line on here , they are UK distributors . They have an l1 set up to , could try before you buy ( based in Sheffield )


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I have the HG 1 paired with a Strega and I was concerned with the whole manual aspect of grinding but to be honest I'm still not put off by it and it's perfect for single dosing, it's all about the taste in the cup which exceeds anything I've tasted before. If you don't mind the arm work the HG would be perfect for the L1 in my opinion


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> But not symmetrically


Unless you're ambidextrous!







I try to grind with either hand using the Pharos.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

The benefit of this type of grinder is speed... I reckon that the difference between the SJ (single dosed) and the Nino for two flatties, is 17 mins for the SJ and 4 mins for the Nino.

!

Blimey 17 mins for two flatwhites? That's not my experience with the Sj single dosed perhaps 7?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Wobin19 said:


> The benefit of this type of grinder is speed... I reckon that the difference between the SJ (single dosed) and the Nino for two flatties, is 17 mins for the SJ and 4 mins for the Nino.
> 
> !
> 
> Blimey 17 mins for two flatwhites? That's not my experience with the Sj single dosed perhaps 7?


Did you count the bit where I tripped over the cat and felt obliged to feed him?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

sjenner said:


> I reckon that the difference between the SJ (single dosed) and the Nino for two flatties, is 17 mins for the SJ and 4 mins for the Nino.


17 mins for two flat whites with an SJ? What the hell are you doing with them?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> If you're ambidextrous and alternate hands - would that work?


Would that seem like someone else was...... making you a coffee?



jeebsy said:


> 17 mins for two flat whites with an SJ? What the hell are you doing with them?


I think at 17 minutes for 2 he is using the little known hand cranked mod!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> 17 mins for two flat whites with an SJ? What the hell are you doing with them?


I'll time it again... But I do tend to get sidetracked.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Would that seem like someone else was...... making you a coffee
> 
> ] An interesting prospect. I'll give it a try as and when - don't actaully have one yet - and report back.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I probably should have added in my first post that footprint is a major consideration for me - I would consider other options to the HG one - as listed in other postings - but stopped researching because size is a crucial factor.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

HG One has really small footprint. Is light enough to move round if needed. All this with 83mm conical burrs too.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ceado E37s seems a decent bit of kit, and very small.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> if you want to single dose then the e10 is a great grinder, been running some tests on single dosing with a lens hood hopper and 20 gram in gets 19.5 - 19.8 grams out.


That's with a completely empty burr chamber?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

If the burr chamber and exit chute have been cleaned before testing, then those nr. are pretty good, but unfortunately those nr. dosen't really tell us if that is the case, if not you could easily find that a certain amount of the dose, is composed of stale grinds.

I would really like to see a picture of the exit chute of the E10, the main reason for retention on it dosered sibling is the horizontal exit chute, if the E10 exit chute starts out with the same chute design and down to the part you can see on the picture, then I'm skeptical about the reported 05grms retention.

ps. the k10 should not be mistaken for the F10


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

> Surely you mean e10 right? The numbers are the numbers, I was really surprised, are you using a collapsible lens hood as this is what gets the last bits out


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

> Surely you mean e10 right? The numbers are the numbers, I was really surprised, are you using a collapsible lens hood as this is what gets the last bits out


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

The Fresh series is another kettle of fish burr chamber wise and adjustment wise, hence FCR avoided that series of grinders a) functionality wise b) the series has just been re designed to fit the essential series' touch interface.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Ah that explains it







What size are you using, or some recommendation

I guess the price is £3


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> The Ceado E37s seems a decent bit of kit, and very small.


 Thanks for this - just read the review that Bella Barista posted - it does sound like a contender. Rightly or wrongly, though, I'm going to go along the HG One route (I know that you don't get on with them, Dave) - looks like a mate who travels to the States for work might be able to bring one back (prompted to ask him by a suggestion from coffee chap).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

malling said:


> Ah that explains it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the test I adapted a 67 mm to fit over the OE micro hopper


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello.

Which grinder do you suggest according to taste in the cup?

I am considering the HG-ONE and EK43 with "new" coffee burrs.

I know all other issues as price, size, hand/electric difference.

It will be only for espresso drinks. I like light roast and my wife prefers medium-dark.

So it should be single dosed with small retention, the burr setting should be easy repeatable.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mazi said:


> Hello.
> 
> Which grinder do you suggest according to taste in the cup?
> 
> ...


two grinders , both will make great espresso , but different....

EK43 produces shots of great clarity and sweetness ( good for light roasts ) but as the expense of some mouthfeel . If you like big gloopy ristretto shots then its not for you .....where are you based btw , few k43 kicking around on here you could visit....


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Slovakia..so it is not around









Is the mouthfeel same for "new" EK burrs? I heard that the "new" burrs have different geometry.

It seems that you can grind little bit finer. I dont know how is it with particle size and fines.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mazi said:


> Slovakia..so it is not around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask GaryD , Ek43 isnt a gridner for ristretto short brew ratio shots. But then if you prefer lighter roasts you shouldn't be pulling these are these shorter brew ratios anyway .....Search EK43 on here plenty of threads on dosing , and info .....


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Reading all the responses for me an EK43 price approx £2k all in bit too expensive for me.

Like the look of the HG one and its grind, looking at approx 1K not sure if im up for the whole by hand experience and the time factor.

Compak e10 seems to suit my needs as im happier with the on demand im running at the moment.Price approx £1.6K or the E8.

Want im unsure of is how much of an improvement a new grinder would show.

The F83e is still very new to me and maybe its fine for me for now whilst still learning how to live with the L1 and how it performs with different roasts light and dark.

Food for thought think i would like to see some of these machines in action using beans im using every day ,then i can make a valid judgement .

Interesting to see different thoughts from everyone .


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

stevogums said:


> Reading all the responses for me an EK43 price approx £2k all in bit too expensive for me.
> 
> Like the look of the HG one and its grind, looking at approx 1K not sure if im up for the whole by hand experience and the time factor.
> 
> ...


+1 to Mr Boots earlier suggestion to contact CallumT or Lee at Foundryroasters to try the E8 and E10 with an L1. They are both great guys, very knowledgeable and helpful.

I am very happy using a K8 with my L1, and chose the K8 primarily because of retention on the K10/conicals, but the E10 seems to have solved that problem so it now seems to be more about whether you prefer the flavour profile of flat v conical.


----------

